
Ruby ASCII Table Generator - chrismealy
https://github.com/visionmedia/terminal-table
======
crazydiamond
This is an old, very interesting project (its part of a larger project).
However, it has issues with alignment of tables if escape codes have been used
for coloring or attribute setting of text. There are some hacks to fix that
but none are very good.

I use escape codes a lot in projects that display tabular data on terminals
(to highlight important info for example) so this was a major issue with me.

